# Unable to start bittornado [solved!!!!]

## plastikman187

I just emerged bittornado

I jsut and installed wxpython but i get this error every time i start btdownloadgui.py

```

zak@slacker ~ $ btdownloadgui.py

wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.

zak@slacker ~ $

```

I am not sure if this is the correct forums but i beleive it is.  Any one have any idea why I am getting this error?Last edited by plastikman187 on Fri Sep 30, 2005 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

I don't know for sure as I don't use it, but I think btdownloadgui.py has a gtk interface, if so (and even if not), my guess would be you didn't emerge wxpython with the necessary use flags.

What's the output of "emerge -pv wxpython"?

----------

## plastikman187

Here is the output

```

zak@slacker ~ $ sudo emerge -pv wxpython

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4  +gtk2 +jpeg +opengl +png +tiff +unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

zak@slacker ~ $

```

----------

## plastikman187

I found another post on a german site that said that i need to install wxGTK  I am currently installing this and will let you know the progress once i have this built.

Thanks for the help

----------

## plastikman187

That still did not help the problem does any one else have any idea?

----------

## Nuteater

See this bug. It seems the current stable ebuild for wxpython is pretty much broken, and does not 

install the necessary modules (and hence the importing of wxpython fails). The patch 

attached to the bug fixed this problem for me. Now, the question remains: how a broken

ebuild found it's way to the stable arch? Don't these things get tested?  :Mad: 

----------

## plastikman187

I must be retarded but when i apply the patch i get an error on the build.  I will emerge --sync and try again.  do you think that this patch will work on amd64?

----------

## Nuteater

 *plastikman187 wrote:*   

> I must be retarded but when i apply the patch i get an error on the build.  I will emerge --sync and try again.  do you think that this patch will work on amd64?

 

The patch only corrects two invalid directory references, so I can't see why it could be platform-dependent.

Are you sure you are patching the correct wxPython version (2.4.2.4-r2)? What kind of error are you getting?

----------

## plastikman187

Here is what i added to my ebuild to get the patch to work

```

src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A}

    cd ${S}

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/wxpython-fix.patch

}

```

Here is the error that i am receiving.

```

 * Applying wxpython-fix.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: wxpython-fix.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2/temp/wxpython-fix.patch-9764.out

!!! ERROR: dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 361, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: wxpython-fix.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

```

localhost wxpython # cat /var/tmp/portage/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2/temp/wxpython-fix.patch-9764.out

***** wxpython-fix.patch *****

==============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch

==============================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild 2005-09-11 02:37:58.000000000 +0200

|+++ /root/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild   2005-09-16 14:03:47.345647000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

==============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch

==============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild 2005-09-11 02:37:58.000000000 +0200

|+++ /root/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild   2005-09-16 14:03:47.345647000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

==============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch

==============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild 2005-09-11 02:37:58.000000000 +0200

|+++ /root/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild   2005-09-16 14:03:47.345647000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

==============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch

==============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild 2005-09-11 02:37:58.000000000 +0200

|+++ /root/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild   2005-09-16 14:03:47.345647000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

==============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/dev-python/wxpython/files/wxpython-fix.patch

==============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild 2005-09-11 02:37:58.000000000 +0200

|+++ /root/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild   2005-09-16 14:03:47.345647000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

localhost wxpython #

```

----------

## Nuteater

hmm hmm... the patch applies against the ebuild itself, not the wxPython source.

----------

## plastikman187

Even if this is a bug with the ebuild wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2 i tried 2.6 with the same results.  can you take a look at the last post on this forums and tell me if it makes sense to you

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/5271/4/geloest-wxPython-und-Bittornado.html

Note i translated it using bable fish to english

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I PROPERTY IT SOLVED!!!!!!!!! Joy Property which wxpython versions on my system are examined again and see there: # emerge Cp wxpython Thesis of acres the packages that I would unmerge: dev python/wxpython selected: 2.4.2.4-r2 2.6.1.0 protected: none omitted: none ' Selected ' of packages of acres slated for rem oval. ' Protected ' and ' omitted ' packages wants emergency removed. To property then the version 2.4.2.4-r2 by my system taken and see there it goes, there: .... Setting wx-2.6-gtk2-ansi as system default.... Now gehts again!!!! Thanks to all!!!! Greeting at MyD!!! Gitano merrily
> 
> 

 

----------

## Nylan

Hello,

i had the same problem with wxPython 2.4.2.4-r2 and 2.6.

My actual workaround :

1. open as root /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py

2. look for the line : 

```

try:

    from wxPython.wx import

```

and 

3. add following lines:

```

   import wxversion

   wxversion.select("2.4")

```

Result:

```

try:

   import wxversion

   wxversion.select("2.4")

   from wxPython.wx import

```

----------

## rakan6

I had a problem with bittornado's gui. As I recall the solution was to upgrade wxgtk, which was at 2.45 or something, to 2.65, as the former was incompatible with the newer gtk.

I think after I did that it worked, but I've noticed that the linux version seems to lack the colored progress bar, so maybe I got lucky by not installing something else!

----------

## plastikman187

I have made all of the modifications that have been recomended but i am still not able to get bittornado to run still spits out that i dont have wxpython installed.

I have unmerged python (Bad Idea) but recovered now i only have one version of python installed.

I have unmerged wxpython and am installing 2.4.2.4 to see if this helps.  

I also have wxGTK 2.6.1 installed which is the latest version in portage.

Any other sugestions?

----------

## Zyzzyva100

I am trying to figure this out too, I am curious to see what actually fixes it, because I like bittornado much more than other clients.

----------

## plastikman187

I filed a bug for this issue

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107128

----------

## Zyzzyva100

Good, i tried some fixes I had seen in other threads, as well as reemerging wxgtk and wxpython.  Nothing did it.

----------

## plastikman187

 *Zyzzyva100 wrote:*   

> Good, i tried some fixes I had seen in other threads, as well as reemerging wxgtk and wxpython.  Nothing did it.

 

are you also running amd64 2005.1?  

it is strange because it worked on 2004.3 updated to 2005.0 but once i did a clean install of 2005.1 it was broken.  

Can you post your emerge --info here?

----------

## cylamanae

Hmm same here.  I had it working under amd 2005.1.  Then i reinstalled it and now it doesnt work.  I had it working then i did a world update then it died again.  Here is my emerge --info if it will help.

```

localhost nivlac # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdread eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska matrox mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ruby sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vcd vorbis wifi wxgtk1 wxwindows xine xml2 xpm xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks

Calvin

----------

## Zyzzyva100

I will post mine later when I am back to my desktop.  I am running 2005.0 x86 (I am using an A64 processor, but using a 32 bit kernel).  Bit tornado worked just fine on my install I had going about 2 weeks ago.  Then I had some issues and had to reinstall.  Same everything, but yet now it doesn't work.

On a side note though, for those using KDE, ktorrent seems to work very well.

----------

## wickwire

```
*  net-p2p/bittorrent :

        [   ] 3.4.2-r2 (0)

        [  I] 4.0.2 (0)

        [M~ ] 4.0.4 (0)

        [M~ ] 4.1.3 (0)

```

```
GRiN ~ # emerge -av bittorrent

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/bittorrent-4.0.2  +X 0 kB 

```

When building just this one, stable one, btdownloadgui.py freezes when ran as user, no window popping up - works ok when root does it. I lknow I've used it without a problem since last week, don't know if it got upgraded though... but I don't have wxPython installed and as root, it works...   :Question: 

----------

## gerard27

I had the same problem after doing 

```

emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

In the thread under this one (about wxglade) I saw the problem

was solved by making a link in 

  /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages pointing to /usr/lib/wxPython.

After installing this link bittornado works again!

Apparently it has to do with a lot of programs using wx**

By the way I am running AMD Athlon-xp.

----------

## plastikman187

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> I had the same problem after doing 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -e system && emerge -e world
> ...

 

Hmmm i dont have any thing in my 2.3 dir it is all in 2.4 

when I

```
ln -s /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ /usr/lib/wxPython
```

then run btdownloadgui.py i still get the same error....

am i doing it wrong?

----------

## gerard27

@Plastikman

Python 2.4 is still masked.

I avoid using masked packages as much as possible.

Maybe you could try downgrading to 2.3.

Is python slotted?

Please read the changelog in the python ebuild.You

will notice that 2.3 has been worked on recently and not 2.4.

Good luck.

----------

## djpenguin

I'm having the same error.

Tried patching the ebuild like so:

```
# cat wxpython-fix.patch wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2.ebuild
```

then recompiling both wxpython and bittornado, but I still get the same error output:

```
wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.
```

What's going wrong?

This is on a standard x86 system

----------

## jonfr

I got the same problem, any suggestion on how to fix it ?

----------

## jonfr

I found a fix, here it is. But do this.

```
ln -s /usr/lib/wxPython /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages
```

----------

## plastikman187

jonfr,

I tried that fix it is located on page 1 but i still have the same issue

```

localhost ~ # btdownloadgui.py

wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.

localhost ~ # ln -s /usr/lib/wxPython /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages

localhost ~ # btdownloadgui.py

wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.

localhost ~ # exit

exit

zak@localhost ~ $ btdownloadgui.py

wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.

zak@localhost ~ $

```

----------

## jonfr

Here is the version that i use of wxpython and wxGTK

 *Quote:*   

> *  dev-python/wxpython
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.4.2.4-r2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.6.1.0
> ...

 

wxGtk

 *Quote:*   

> *  x11-libs/wxGTK
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.6.1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.6.1
> ...

 

----------

## plastikman187

Those are the same versions that i have installed i am also using python 2.4 but have 2.3 installed as well not sure if that makes a difference.

----------

## jonfr

I am using the newest version of bittornado. It might need a re-install. If i can get this to work, you can also.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge bittornado -p
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## jonfr

Here is how did compile those programs.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge wxGTK -pv
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge wxpython -pv
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Note, i do have two versions of wxpython installed. As you can see above.

----------

## plastikman187

Are you using Gnome?  Does it hurt if i compile those with out GTK2? since i am using gnome 2.12

----------

## jonfr

 *plastikman187 wrote:*   

> Are you using Gnome?  Does it hurt if i compile those with out GTK2? since i am using gnome 2.12

 

I am using kde, i am not sure if there are programs in gnome that use this. But as bittorando is concerned. It works without a problem.

----------

## plastikman187

I am rebuilding those 2 packages with the use flags that you have so i will see if it works for me.

----------

## jonfr

 *plastikman187 wrote:*   

> I am rebuilding those 2 packages with the use flags that you have so i will see if it works for me.

 

I hope that fixes this problem that you have.

----------

## plastikman187

Even after following the use flags just as you have i am not able to get the app to start.  I am hoping that some one can figure this out because i am out of ideas.    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jonfr

Can you post the setup that you use here. I am sure that there is a clue into this error that you are getting.

----------

## jonfr

This is how my python folder looks like.

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/
> 
> BitTornado  dbus.py           dbus_bindings.so  libxml2mod.la  magic.so         wxPython
> 
> OpenGL      dbus.pyc          drv_libxml2.py    libxml2mod.so  pisock.py        wxpy-config.py
> ...

 

And here are my emerge info.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12.5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## djpenguin

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> I found a fix, here it is. But do this.
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/wxPython /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages
> ```
> ...

 

This has allowed me to make some progress...I can now get the client to start, but it times out every time looking for the tracker.  I tried the default bittorent client just to make sure it wasn't an issue,a nd the same thing happens.

Seems like something still isn't working quite right.

----------

## jonfr

 *djpenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This has allowed me to make some progress...I can now get the client to start, but it times out every time looking for the tracker.  I tried the default bittorent client just to make sure it wasn't an issue,a nd the same thing happens.
> 
> Seems like something still isn't working quite right.

 

When the tracker times out, just wait a little longer for the tracker or check if the tracker is alive to start with.

----------

## djpenguin

The trackers seem to be viable, I'm making it a point to pick torrents with lots of seeds for testing purposes.

I have left the clent running for 30 min and it still won't connect, so I still think something isn't right.

Also, when run from a terminal, the terminal hangs when the program is closed, and requires a Ctrl-C to return to the prompt.  This also seems to indicate somthing still isn't quite right.

----------

## jonfr

 *djpenguin wrote:*   

> The trackers seem to be viable, I'm making it a point to pick torrents with lots of seeds for testing purposes.
> 
> I have left the clent running for 30 min and it still won't connect, so I still think something isn't right.
> 
> Also, when run from a terminal, the terminal hangs when the program is closed, and requires a Ctrl-C to return to the prompt.  This also seems to indicate somthing still isn't quite right.

 

Try to re-install the torrent client. I have no problems with it. It connects and runs fine.

----------

## plastikman187

I saw another bug for this stating that 2.6.2 would fix it.  there is no ebuild for it in portage.  

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105189

```

localhost site-packages # python -c "from wxPython.wx import *"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 1, in ?

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/__init__.py", line 10, in ?

    import _wx

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/_wx.py", line 3, in ?

    from _core import *

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/_core.py", line 15, in ?

    import wx._core

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/__init__.py", line 42, in ?

    from wx._core import *

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_core.py", line 4, in ?

    import _core_

ImportError: /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context

localhost site-packages #

```

----------

## jonfr

wxGTK problay will fix this. But this temp fix shoud have worked for most pepole. I wonder why it doesn't work for other pepole. Might be a common factor ?

----------

## Zyzzyva100

ln -s /usr/lib/wxPython /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages

That worked for me.  Although I did notice that my wxGTK emerge flags are slightly different that what some other people have.

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB

```

----------

## plastikman187

I finally fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is how

```

cd /home/zak

wget http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wxwindows/wxGTK-2.6.2.tar.gz

tar -xfvz wxGTK-2.6.2.tar.gz

cd wxGTK-2.6.2

mkdir unicode

cd unicode

../configure --with-gtk --enable-unicode --enable-opengl --enable-sdl

make

cd lib

cp * /usr/lib/

btdownloadgui.py

```

It actually started!!

/me does a happy dance

----------

## blk_jack

wxGTK 2.6.2 is in portage now.  I'm having this problem and am current compiling 2.6.2 with emerge.  I wouldn't recommend building it yourself and copying files over manually because it will screw up your wxGTK packages.  Instead I would've created a new ebuild for 2.6.2 based on the 2.6.1 ebuild and built it.

But of course 2.6.2 is in portage now so we'll see..

----------

## plastikman187

I tried that but the bumped ebuild would not work.

Did installing 2.6.2 fox it for you?

----------

## blk_jack

Yea it worked  :Smile: 

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Okay, not understanding this... I'm getting the exact same  error myself. I just finished sync'ing, and I go to get the latest wxGTK...

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -s wxgtk

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : wxgtk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-libs/wxGTK

      Latest version available: 2.6.1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.1

      Size of downloaded files: 13,757 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.wxwindows.org

      Description: GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and wxbase non-gui library

      License:     wxWinLL-3

```

Why am I not seeing 2.6.2? Working on AMD64, if that matters at all.

----------

## plastikman187

Here is all that you have to do

```

echo ">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2" > /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge wxGTK

```

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Thanks!

----------

## cylamanae

Sorry to bring up a dead topic....  I am having the same problem again.  When I run the following command I get the following error in wxPython.

nivlac@localhost ~ $ python -c "from wxPython.wx import *"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 1, in ?

ImportError: Bad magic number in /usr/lib/python2.4/wxPython/__init__.pyc

wxpython - version is 2.6.1.0

wxgtk 2.6.2-r1

bittornado version is 0.3.14.

Here is my emerge info

emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux dlloader dvd dvdread eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska matrox mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ruby sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vcd vorbis wifi wxgtk1 wxwindows xine xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

----------

## ixce

I'm having the same issue as well. Same versions of everything, I think something happened when I upgraded to gcc 3.4.4

----------

## plastikman187

fellas the issue i haw as a bug with wxwidgets not sure what is causing this issue for you guys.

Try submitting a bug at http://bugzilla.gentoo.org

----------

## asarazan

Why does the topic have solved in it.

----------

## plastikman187

because my issue which was an issue with wxGTK (wxwidgets) was resolved so the original posting which was an error stating that wxpython was not installed was resolved.

The issue that the last few posters had posted are a seperate issue.

----------

## plastikman187

Have either of you two tried rebuilding Python?

----------

## jonfr

This bug is back from the dead. With same errors as before regarding bittorando.

```
btdownloadgui.py

wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.

```

But now when i try this, i get this error.

```
jupiter jonfr # emerge wxpython

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-python/wxpython-2.6.1.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) wxpython-2.4.2.4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) wxpython-2.6.0.0-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) wxpython-2.6.1.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-wxpython-2.4.2.4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/scripts-multiver-2.6.0.0.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-wxpython-2.6.0.0-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-wxpython-2.6.1.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxversion.py

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/scripts-multiver-2.6.1.0.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxpy-config.py

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) wxPython-src-2.6.1.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wxPython-src-2.6.1.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/wxpython-2.6.1.0/work

 * Applying scripts-multiver-2.6.1.0.diff ...                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

```

But this are my use flag regarding wxGTK

```
emerge wxGTK -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  +X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

My old fix doesn't work anymore.

----------

## plastikman187

jonfr,

what happens when you do this:

```

python -c "from wxPython.wx import *" 

```

?

----------

## jonfr

I get  this error msg.

 *Quote:*   

> jupiter jonfr # python -c "from wxPython.wx import *"
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "<string>", line 1, in ?
> ...

 

----------

## plastikman187

Does that file actually exist on your machine?

Is it in your python path?

----------

## F-0_ICE

similar problem here i seemed to get it to run after recompiling wxGTK, wxpython and bittornado but i end up with this

```

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-ansi/wx/_core.py:13155: UserWarning: wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch

  warnings.warn("wxPython/wxWidgets release number mismatch")

```

when running btdownloadgui.py from konsole.

all else seems fine thought and the program works   :Confused: 

wxGTK

```

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  +X +debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode

```

wxpython

```

dev-python/wxpython-2.6.1.0  +gtk +gtk2 +opengl -unicode

```

if this error means anything please let me know.

----------

## plastikman187

Mine gives me the same error...and works...not sure what it means....  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoonie

I have exactly the same problem right now.

I installed the following:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/wxpython-2.6.1.0  USE="gtk gtk2 opengl unicode" 0 kB
```

But i get the same old error message that there would be no wxPython installed.

Running 

```
python -c "from wxPython.wx import *"
```

  gives me

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 1, in ?

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/__init__.py", line 10, in ?

    import _wx

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/_wx.py", line 3, in ?

    from _core import *

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wxPython/_core.py", line 15, in ?

    import wx._core

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/__init__.py", line 42, in ?

    from wx._core import *

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_core.py", line 4, in ?

    import _core_

ImportError: /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZNK11wxClassInfo8IsKindOfEPKS_

```

Is there still no solution to this annoying bugs? =/

Greets to all

----------

